# Dry hopping SP?



## BernardSmith (May 14, 2014)

I have a batch of SP that I began about a month ago and it tastes quite delicious even before I have back sweetened it at all. I am considering dry hopping it with Nelson Sauvin hops. Any tried this before?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 15, 2014)

I dry hopped a Mead and it turned out great


----------



## BernardSmith (May 15, 2014)

There is a wonderful recipe for a hopped mead (boiling hops , flavor and dry) that is really easy to make because you can boil the hops in the water that you then use (cooled) to dilute the honey before pitching the yeast. I really love this recipe and am ready to make a second batch - http://meadist.com/making-mead/mead-recipes/hop-head-mead/
but my question was more about the balance between the sharpness & sweetness of the lemon flavor and the use of hops. The particular type of hops I am considering using is supposed to impart sauvignon /gooseberry kinds of notes (Nelson Sauvin hops).


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 15, 2014)

I dry hopped it in the corney keg. Wasnt looking for any bittering. It turned out nice and I am sure in 5 more year it will be wonderful


----------

